# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό CD Player] Επισκευη diskman

## D-NAME

Εχω ενα disk man το οποιο σκιστικε η τενια που συνδεει την πλακετα με το ματακι. Προσπαθισα να ακουμπισω κολιτιρι 25w αλλα ελιοσε λιγο. Ειναι αυτες οι τενιες που εχουν πλαστικο κ διαδρομους χαλκου αναμεσα. Υπαρχει τροπος να συνδεσω το σημιο που κοπικε? Εχω ενα 12βολτο κολιτιρη λετε να κανει ή θα το λιοση κ αυτο? 

Τι μπορω να κανω(περα απο το να το πετααξω)?

----------


## Kimberley

Από εμπειρία οι καλωδιοταινίες είναι πολυ περίεργη φάση  :Mad:   διωρθόνονται πολύ δύσκολα αν τα καταφερεις με το κολιτιρι εχει καλώς αλλιώς ξέχνα την.

Πληροφοριακά μην αλλάξεις το μήκος της γιατί μετά δεν θα παίζει με τίποτα.

----------


## gsmaster

Ξύσε λίγο το πλαστικό για να μείνει καθαρός ο χαλκός και να πιάσει η κόλληση. Κατα πόσο θα είναι αξιόπιστο δεν ξέρω γιατί κανονικά η καλωδιοταινία είναι εύκαμπτη, και η κόλληση μπορεί να ξανασπάσει.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jordan t-610

Άστο μεγάλε δοκίμασα και εγώ να το κάνω και δεν έγινε.Μόνο αν βρείς ταινία.

----------


## D-NAME

@ Καταρχην σας ευχαριστω Kimberley κ gsmaster.

@ Με τι κολιτιρι δοκιμασες jordan t-610? 
Με το 12βολτο που εχει μικρες θερμοκρασιες ισως τα καταφερω. Ταινια δεν αλλαζει ειναι απο το ματακι κ εχει λεπτες κολισεις κ αλλες που ειναι σε σημια που το κολιτιρι δεν μπενει.

----------


## jordan t-610

Καλησπέρα. Δοκίμασα με 12v κολητήρι είναι πολύ δύσκολο.Το μόνο που μπορείς να κανείς γαι να το κολήσης (χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει) είναι να πάρεις την κόλλα για τα SMD που με θερμό αέρα ή με μια ψυλή μύτη  να το κολλήσεις.τι να σου πώ. καλη επιτυχία.

----------

